# SRO/Juvenile Officer Training (L.E.A.P.)



## mpal (Jun 5, 2016)

Upcoming training for SRO's/Juvenile Officers: L.E.A.P. Program.
Visit website for more information:
www.leapprogram.net
August 16, 17 & 18, 2016 @ Wilmington PD.


----------

